# Does anyone else ever have this issue with doing art?



## Venu.Shade (Jan 14, 2013)

I find certain subjects.. like animals I've never drawn before or cartoon characters like Pokemon and such I can only draw on paper.. whenever I attempt to draw them digitally i feel I can't get them right at all.

whereas certain things like my own 'sona and certain themes I feel i can only properly do digitally..

does anyone else have these "issues"? id love to hear about it if im not the only one XD


----------



## Taralack (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry Darkness, makes no difference to me either.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 14, 2013)

No. But the problem often comes with the following.

1. Really bright monitors/canvas digitally. Tone your canvas when sketching digitally. 
2. Not using the canvas rotation. When you sketch you turn your paper to get curves right. 
3. Tablet is too slick. Older tablets and non Wacom are less...resistant
4. Drivers are not set up properly. 
5. Tablet is not mapped properly.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 14, 2013)

true.. i normally use mid-tone colors as a bg when im sketching and doing flats digitally.. and i rotate the canvas when i feel i need to... doubt its the driver or the surface  of the tablet though since i've never had an issue really and this is coming from a year and a half old Bamboo.

i think maybe my digital to traditional transition and vice versa might be my style switch. i draw a bit differently if im doing something digitally compared to traditionally.... hm...

*puts on thinking cap and sits in my thinking corner*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 14, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> i think maybe my digital to traditional transition and vice versa might be my style switch. i draw a bit differently if im doing something digitally compared to traditionally.... hm...



Well yes. Digital is a different medium. There are relations to it that may translate from traditional to digital. But it's like wondering why oils don't act like acrylics or watercolors. They don't necessarily work the same way.

Traditional is also more "sensory tactile" vs digital which still has a feeling of disconnect.


----------



## Stripeypants (Jan 14, 2013)

I used to have a problem where everything was easier to draw digitally than on paper.  That was mostly because I needed to learn to draw better, and the 'undo' option was invaluable.  But I don't find that it switches based on subject matter for me.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> They don't necessarily work the same way.
> 
> Traditional is also more "sensory tactile" vs digital which still has a feeling of disconnect.



oh boy do i know about the sensory tactile thing (kinda) my hands and feet are really sensitive to vibrations.. its hard to explain but i guess an example would be the fact that i could tell something was up with my brakes on the car before my dad who drives for a living and is a car nut.. and i can tell if pasta like spaghetti is done by how it sends vibrations up the spoon or fork im stirring it with.

its why i absolutely Hate things like charcoal and chalk.. i also hate overly coarse papers like construction paper and the like. it sends vibrations up my hands and arms when i do anything with them and gives me the eebie jeebies. XP (hence my current obsession with ultra smooth, almost slick paper and things that are laminated.. i even freak out over receiving bristol type paper people are getting rid of)


----------



## Kyulein (Jan 18, 2013)

Well I do know exactly waht you mean!

Though the problem seems to be nearly solved, since I force myself to sketch digitally now.
I always had very bad anatomy or such when sketching digitally, something that didn't happen to this extend when I used pencil and paper.
It's a weird thing, isn't it xDDD But I' getting used to it...


----------



## Tiiria (Jan 18, 2013)

What Kyulein said pretty much. I have problems with _sketching_ digitally sometimes. Subject doesn't really matter. But once I start actually getting into the piece farther, things get easier.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 18, 2013)

Sketching and inking tend to require some things that make it a little bit difficult.

Toned canvas for sketching. I can't begin to tell you how much more intimidating it is to sketch on a screen because it's a *very bright white* - try changing the color of the canvas, or even going in inverse. Black canvas, white lines. You can then invert the colors after you're done.

Inking. It's very precise and it just take a lot of practice getting it down better for strokes. I find this is where the intuos and even better a Cintiq/Tablet PC fare better for this task.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 18, 2013)

I've never needed to tone my canvas when painting digitally because I've already been accustomed to sketching on white paper ever since I can remember. Because I can use undo and such, sketching digitally is easier for me, to the point where I'm making it a point to practice my traditional skills so they don't atrophy.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 18, 2013)

Keep in mind that a glowing, electronic monitor is not the same as a blank sheet of paper, in terms of 'white'.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 18, 2013)

oh god how i hate pure white BGs. I always try to have some mid-toned color or even a 30-50% gray as the base color of my digital canvases. it also helps em spot when im coloring outside my linework at times when im using lighter colors.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Everything I try in digital always turns out shit but I'm not a digital artist.

Though when I draw I find that there will be periods where everything turns out exactly how I wanted it...
then when I try to replicate it, it's back to derp. Oh how much this pisses me off.


----------



## Kyulein (Jan 19, 2013)

I used to have pure white canvases.
Now I always use a dark gray as a base color. Rough sketching is done with a light one. TheI mostly use a light blue for the more refined sketch. This works quite well for me^^


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 19, 2013)

yea one of my friends does dark colors for the base and then a light version of the color for the sketch work and thats where I picked it up :3


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 19, 2013)

I havent tried digital yet, from what i can gather following peoples advice i should get better at traditional before. I hate paper though, my hands always sweat for no damn reason at the wrong time, everything gets all smudgy, i make so many damn errors its insane, i rub out so much the paper becomes useless. Most of the equipment i use like rubbers and pencils arent that great. I really dont like my drawing enough to warrent spending money on fancier shit.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 19, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I really dont like my drawing enough to warrent spending money on fancier shit.



Then don't do it.

I mean, if you dislike it so much, why bother doing it?
And getting a decent mouldable eraser and a new pencil is not exactly "fancier shit"


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 19, 2013)

indeed. quality paper isnt very expensive, and if you want durable stuff i would suggest bristol or other thicker grade paper. moldable erasers are a godsend as well because they dont flake off and mechanical pencils, preferably .5 mm lead is good too. and none of it should be as expensive as a tablet.. my GOD it was $200+ for the intuos 2 i learned with and 80 for my outdated bamboo.


----------



## Kyulein (Jan 19, 2013)

I wasn't that good with pencil and paper either in the beginning, so I wished for a tablet but thought it was too soon to purchase one, well this made me work with mouse for maybe two years. It looked awkward in the beginning but practise is everything.
This goes for each medium.
And if your hand sweat, why not try gloves without fingertips? They work really good on this.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 19, 2013)

Aw...sad to see people cutting themselves out of the running before they start.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 19, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Aw...sad to see people cutting themselves out of the running before they start.



Meh, sometimes its for the best. Some people just arent meant to draw. Rather find something you enjoy than get frustrated all the time.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Meh, sometimes its for the best. Some people just arent meant to draw. Rather find something you enjoy than get frustrated all the time.


I agree. However as with anything in life, bang your face against it long enough and you might eventually get good at it. There's just little guarantee that you will, and even then it might not be the result you were hoping for.

With Harbinger, I reckon he should focus his energy on his animal photography.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 19, 2013)

Oooh yeah, thats right Harbinger. He changed his avatar...lol, I feel bad again now. Got so much going on here my memory is like a siv.  

Tors right though man, you got something special with your photography, sketch for fun...but then you must actually enjoy it otherwise its just pointless.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Meh, sometimes its for the best. Some people just arent meant to draw. Rather find something you enjoy than get frustrated all the time.



Sometimes I wonder if I'm not meant to draw or not. I do draw because I _want_ to, I _want_ to get better and I _want_ to express my thoughts and ideas in such a medium, but if I get frustrated so often when I'm not improving, would I be someone who shouldn't draw? Or is that normal? Or is it a _good_ thing?

I have had the idea of giving up multiple times, but I literally just cannot. Maybe that's a sign, I dunno.

I _do_ improve sometimes.

/offtopicramble


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 19, 2013)

It all depends on what your goal is. If you love drawing, then go for it and draw your heart out. If you are frustrated...take that next step and do studies. Its a simple process, but a long one that takes
dedication and thats where some people get lost. Its really something that you have to want to do.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> It all depends on what your goal is. If you love drawing, then go for it and draw your heart out. If you are frustrated...take that next step and do studies. Its a simple process, but a long one that takes
> dedication and thats where some people get lost. Its really something that you have to want to do.



Yeah. Yeah I really really want to actually get good, I'd be really disappointed in myself if I didn't work towards that. I don't have the dream of making money or getting a career and the whole shebang (it'd be hella nice though) I'd just like to draw a variety of things at a level that pleases me and others and expresses myself well.

But I'm definitely lost as all hell. I actually think I've got potential, I've moved from Cyanide & Happiness bullshit to stuff with detail in a short time. Yet my problem lies in that I'm one terrible self-teacher. But I've already improved a bit in my sketchbook thread I guess.

I'm actually happy to study and read, but I'm not sure what one actually _does_ when they study something they want to draw Ololololol. Or how to use a drawing book. Aside from the things that make me go "oh!" on occasion, I feel like everything's lost on me when I read through. Bluegh


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 19, 2013)

The term "studies" in art really refers more to practical application+observation via life studies. Life studies does not just mean some bare assed greek god lookalike with a ponytail surrounded by easels and artists. 
It encompasses drawing everything around you while you observe the play of light and shadow on the object. How these two elements work together to bring us color and form. Pets, friends, family, toys...etc.
Its how you 'work out' your drawing muscles. Do that, along with your own personal fun drawings and you will find yourself improving. IF you are willing to stick it out. Couple that with -good- books and you will be
well on your way.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 20, 2013)

Frustration is natural. But you kinda have to love the process over the result.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 20, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Then don't do it.
> 
> I mean, if you dislike it so much, why bother doing it?



Those rare occassions where one of my drawings kinda resembles what i wanted feel really good, i want to get better and i've got so many images in my head i wanted to draw out. It is fun every now and then, just need to do it a lot more.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Those rare occassions where one of my drawings kinda resembles what i wanted feel really good, i want to get better and i've got so many images in my head i wanted to draw out. It is fun every now and then, just need to do it a lot more.



this is how i felt about doing art when i was 13 but i kept doodling in my free time, getting better and enjoying it so much that i do it almost constantly now.


also I think I have conquered my problem which sparked this thread:


----------



## Aleu (Jan 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I havent tried digital yet, from what i can gather following peoples advice i should get better at traditional before. I hate paper though, my hands always sweat for no damn reason at the wrong time, everything gets all smudgy, i make so many damn errors its insane, i rub out so much the paper becomes useless. Most of the equipment i use like rubbers and pencils arent that great. I really dont like my drawing enough to warrent spending money on fancier shit.


Wear thin cloth gloves. No seriously, I have had this issue a lot. 
Also better quality erasers and pencils aren't THAT expensive. You just need to know where to look.

Edit: Stay away from those pink Paper-Mate erasers. They suck balls.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 20, 2013)

*Looks at DF's Pokemon image*

...Aaaaaand I've never seen that brown one in my life.

Harbinger: That feeling you get when you draw an image to your liking is your motivator to practice. The more you practice, the better you get, the more often you'll feel that feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 20, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> ...Aaaaaand I've never seen that brown one in my life.



It's one of the new starters announced for X/Y


----------



## AxM (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, with me, I'm the opposite xD I have an easier time drawing other people's characters than I do my own. But I guess that's cause it's more personal and I want my characters to be better than I imagined them or something along the lines of that.

And I'm still fairly shy about backgrounds, but hopefully with more practice and not to mention, _patience_, I'll maybe overcome these issues one day...... OTL;


----------



## lenoirvrai (Jan 28, 2013)

I always sketch digitally, even if the piece is going to be completed on a canvas or illustration board. It is much easier for me to sketch digitally, though I have a Cintiq, which helps. I have a much harder time creating what I see in my mind with pencil/paper. I also prefer sketching digitally so I can re-work the sketch until I am satisfied, and then when I am finished, I can project it on to the canvas/board and it will be clean. I can't stand a canvas/board with erased sketch marks all over it, even faint ones, especially since I use chalk pastel. 

I guess I don't like the feel of pencil and paper... well, only in regards to initial sketching.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't draw digitally at all, the paper and pencil always felt better to me. It's far easier for me to color digitally. 

In the long run, I just do it for practice anyways, so it doesn't matter as much how comfortable I am.


----------

